# world champs play by play



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

5 Laps to go!!!
A group of 25 has distanced themselves from the peloton, the main players in this group are as follows: Belgium has Gilbert, Van Summeren and Devolder, Italy has Ballan,Cunego and Bertollini, Spain: Flecha, Rodriguez and Barredo. USA has Julich, Arvesen is there for Norway, Kroon and Gesink for the Dutch, Pfannberger for Austria, Kirchen for Luxembourg, Burghardt for Germany.

The Dutch has almost given up the chase at around 2 minuteds behind the peloton, nobody else will chase this group down!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

The Australians have now started chasing with matt hayman and scott davis on the front after the dutch had totally given up, gap back to the peloton 1:05


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Bertollini pushing the lead group, he is setting it up for cunego. 50secs the gap back to the peloton


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

millar is up towards the head of the peloton, at least 4 australians driving it now, gap back is 42 secs, Kirchen pushes the lead group at a hard pace


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

loads of counter attacks from the peloton,Andrea Tonti organising the Squadra Azzuri


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Brushegin is absolutely hammering on the front of the peloton


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

the peloton has almost made the junction, here comes the fireworks!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Kroon has obliterated the front group


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Brushegin has snapped his chain, no move from the peloton although Millar is trying to initiate a attack


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

a group of 5 2 spanish, 2 italians and the austrian pfannberger at the front of the race


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

gruppo compatto for the lead group on the downhill


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Efimkin drives the pace as the group starts to enlarge by a couple, the peloton is probably 15 secs behind


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

peloton together, kroon and cunego left up the road


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

joaquin rodriguez bridges up


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

sorry not cunego, bertollini


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

group of three gets eaten up, peloton together under the influence of italy


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bertollini now at the front of the peloton, with almost the whole french team nearby


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bertollini should start thinking about becoming a gladiator, Tonti now drives it up to the finish line


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Xavier Florencio near the top of the group


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Squadra Azzuri now have Tossatto, Cunego and Bertollini at the front of the peloton


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Jens Voigt is having a tough time trying to follow the three italians


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

big george still well up there


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

the germans are driving up toward the hardweg schumacher third wheel


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

here comes 
the pain


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bertollini attacks first!!, hushovd well up there, boggerd still there, burghardt drives it along with efemkin


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Elmiger is up front with alexander efemkin, got a small gap maybe 30 bike lengths


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

cadel evans leads the next group


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Juurgen van Goolen doing the donkey work for belgium, peloton coming back together


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

italy driving it................guess who it is, yes thats right, its Alessandro Bertollini


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Dave Z has climbed off


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Italy now have the whole of the team on the front, Ballan has now danced his way of the front of the peloton along with a spaniard and a frenchman


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Cancellara is going off the back an AG2R takes off on the front...............Ludovic Turpin


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Turpin is out on his own for the time being


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Cunego leading the peloton


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Valverde is third wheel


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Cancellara is now back in the peloton


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

as is Turpin


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Schumacher takes a energy bar from a team-mate


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Calm before the storm


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bertollini is again driving it, mighty perfomance


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

arvesen close to the front


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Ciolek has around four team-mates protecting him


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Murillo fischer of brazil still here 5th @ madrid in 2005


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

jens voigt gets left behind


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Menchov goes on the attack


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

rebellin,evans , elmiger, menchov beltran all attack!!!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

thomas dekker bridges the peloton to that group


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

sioutsou (belarus) flies on the downhill


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

gets a gap in the feed zone


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bertiollini drives the chase for the italians


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

rebellin now attacks with gustav larsson, kolobnev and jouquin rodriguez
Dekker, A. Efemkin


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

kolobnev is with rebellin alone off the front


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

one chaser, cant see who it is


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

this is a serious move, must have at least 20secs


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Now very much on their own, not much of a chase behind from what remains of the peloton (around 40-50 riders left)


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

nobody is chasing!!!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

must have at least a minute


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

beltran, rodriguez, sastre along with Barredo really huffing on the climb to the finish line, chasin' for the spanish


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

24 secs gap for tin tin and kolobnev


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

valverde chasing for the spanish and more particularly for Freire


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

Tin Tin looking very calm


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

up the herdweg, Hushovd slams up the hill belgians were chasing, wegmann, leukemans, boogerd and elmiger bridges upto tin tin and kolobnev


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

boogerd and wegmann goes!!!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

only 15 riders left in the front group, bettini, schumacher, freire evans sanchez and flecha all made it


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

here goes sanchez on the downhill


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

tom dekker also there while boogerd drives this group, the winner will come from these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bettini, gilbert on the attack


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

f schleck and pozzatto, kroon there


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

tin tin setting up for bettini or pippo


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

boogerd really goes, bettini takes over with schumi, bettini goes for it alone. schleck is there with bettini along with schumi


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

its out of those three


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bettini goes for it almost runs into the barrier, schleck is hammering the descent leading to the final climb


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bettini goes again got kolobnev for company, it all comes bak together


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bettini is desperately trying to get rid of everybody


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bettini evans kolobnev schleck and schumi with a gap of around 10 secs not even that with 5 k's to go


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

a dutchman chasing


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

:mad2: none of the 5 want to work


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

schleck leading it with evans on the back


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bettini has the poker face on


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

kolobnev tries to rid of everyone else with around 1.5 k's to go


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

schleck keeps on pulling every1 along


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

1k to go evans goes to the front to lead out


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bettini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

schleck is thumping his bars repeatedly, kolobnev second


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

schumi 3rd


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bettini won in the last 10m to the line


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

i thought kolobnev had it then he kicked with around 250m to go and almost held on


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

bettini crying as he is speaking to the press


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Fantastic. Now let's hope nothing abnormal pops up in the next few weeks.

I just realized I'm only the second person to post in this 4 page thread...:scared:


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Cyclingnews had a live report going. Could have saved yourself some energy and tiem


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Yes. Thanks for the effort though. I watched here in Rome in Italian on the television and read the commentary by cyclingnews. Long race (they broadcast almost the who thing) but it was worth it. I am happy for Bettini! He deserves it after all the political actions happening this past week. What a great champion (for the second time).


----------

